# What fish/inverts do you keep in your Nano?



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Well all have different opinions about what should be kept in small tanks so please keep the thread flame or advice free. 

Unless someone would like advice then just ask. 

So what does everyone keep in there nano planted tanks?

I have a 5.5g, 30wt spiral CFl lighting, pressureized co2 10-12BPM, 50% weekly water change, ferts maintained thru testing and EI.

2 pea puffers
6 pygmy cory cats
1 wrestling half beak

and soon to add 4-6 brass tetra's

Add i still have to add around 20-30ppm of nitrate a week. And search to find fish. LOL


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Lovely tank, I like the wood as well as the carpet (is it Glosso? It appears to be...)

I have a 2.5g nano with some RCS in it.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i have a 5.5 with killies in it. i dont have a pic and cant remember the name but i have it written down somewhere
and a 2.5 with RCS


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

I have 8 boraras briggate(sp), 5 amano, 10 RCS, and 2 Ottos waiting to go into my 60F. They are currently in my 30gal till my tank finish cycle. 

The boraras are very nice and TINY. Perfect for nanos.


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Lovely tank, I like the wood as well as the carpet (is it Glosso? It appears to be...)
> 
> I have a 2.5g nano with some RCS in it.


Yes it is glosso. It is about 1/3rd more filled in now as the pic is about 1 month old. And it seems to be responding well to the pressurized co2.

The only problem i have with the tank at the moment is my supposed flame moss in the left and right corners has not started doing much at all. But the java on the wood in the middle has to be trimmed every couple of weeks.

How long does it take for flame moss to take of and get the flame look? anybody know.

Also Darkblade what is the plant you have in the left hand back corner, the tall grassy one? Its not blyxa is it?

I really like the tank and I hope you have better luck with your heater than I did. 

When I set mine up i siliconed it down under the flourite in the back left and run the wire up the seam to hide it. And know it seems that the temp is never the same. One day it will be 75 and the next in the mid 60's. While the house stays 66-68 thru the day/night. So now if I want to keep the brass tetra's i have to maybe cut the wire and add another heater that will be un-hideable.

I was a big fan of siliconing everything in place and hiding it until this. LOL


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

boon said:


> I have 8 boraras briggate(sp), 5 amano, 10 RCS, and 2 Ottos waiting to go into my 60F. They are currently in my 30gal till my tank finish cycle.
> 
> The boraras are very nice and TINY. Perfect for nanos.


I can't seem to find any info/pics when searching boraras briggate on the net.

You have anymore info on them?

Also what gallon is a 60f?


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I've got a 6gallon with 6 neons and three amano shrimp


----------



## plantedpufferfreak (Feb 2, 2010)

I would only keep 1 pea puffer in that. they need 5 gals each.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

hybridtheoryd16 said:


> Also Darkblade what is the plant you have in the left hand back corner, the tall grassy one? Its not blyxa is it?
> 
> I really like the tank and I hope you have better luck with your heater than I did.


It is _Blyxa japonica_, it is a bit hard to see, but it is there behind the Dwarf Hairgrass.

It used to be a lot bushier, until I did some pruning.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

The actual spelling is boraras brigittae. Invertzfactory and aquabid has them. They grow max size 1 1/4 inches only. 60F is 8.6 gallon 24x12x7


----------



## Moody636 (Oct 24, 2009)

I have 6-8 rcs in my 2.5 gallon.

In my 10 gallon I have a few rcs, 7 neon tetras, 3 guppies, and an oto I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

boon said:


> The actual spelling is boraras brigittae. Invertzfactory and aquabid has them. They grow max size 1 1/4 inches only. 60F is 8.6 gallon 24x12x7


Oh ok thanks 

I have seen these before but did not know the latin on them. Locally there called dwarf rasbora.

Very interesting fish thanks for sharing.


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

I love nano's. Got a 7g with my red top endlers, a 3g with 3 neons, and a 1g with a two female endlers who are ready to pop any day now. O yeah the 7 and 3 both have an oto each, an amano each, my 7 has a few rcs. I have kept embers, pygmy cories, and scarlet baddis in my tanks one time or another as well.


----------



## Tuiflies (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a 6g wine carboy with 4 guppies and about a dozen RCS. Bladder, Ramshorns and (hopefully soon) Malaysian Trumpet snails.


----------

